# NPT-From the Begining Till Now!



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have had this tank setup for about 8 months now and have changed it quite a lot. You probably wouldn't even think it is the same tank, but I assure you, it is lol.

Day One: Not close to enough plants lol, but it was how I started and learned from it.








Couple days later I got floating plants from a member on here, Some growth from the plants as well.








Then maybe a month or even less, notice how much it filled in.








Sometime in late April I switched to gravel as my sand cap was too big and was killing plants from being packed, I also got plants from Sakura ( Thanks Sakura!) and a dual T5HO fixture.















And today it has been rearranged to more of an open tank for viewing and I wanted crypts. I also hung my light 10 inches above the aquarium due to too much light going into the tank.





























If anyone has any questions on plants, equipment, ferts, etc please ask. The current stock is the 5 bettas in my avatar, 3 zebra nerite snails, and like 10 ghost shrimp.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks! I spent like an hour rearranging just a couple areas of plants! My arm was super tired after words.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

haha I understand! I just rearranged my tank and Im already eyeing what I need to move.. and buying more plants tomorrow


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I am always looking for ways to change the layout and make it better, though a sorority makes it kind of hard as you need lots of plant cover.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Yeah that's my issue too, I've seen so many beautiful scapes but most won't work for a sorority.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love to do this tank, at my LFS, except the total fot=r those 4 lights is like $1000, just for lights!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Oh damn that is gorgeous but expensive


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It started out looking pretty amazing and it now looks just plain awesome, Kfry.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Sakura! Can't wait for the rummynose tetras! I checked Aqadvisor for base knowledge and with my stocking and the additional 10 tetras it was only at like 94% and my beefy filter is fine.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, plus you've got all those plants. I think the rummynoses will love that tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, the plants really do help with the quality of the water. One reason why i will always love live plants, there are almost no downsides. I hope the plants in the back will grow a bit more, I want just a bit more height in the back since the crypts are pretty tall, which still provides good cover for the fish.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

I have totally fallen in love with rummy nose tetras!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Who can't? They actually school together (Unlike neons and cardinals) and they have awesome markings!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

They are quirky to, mine take turns biting at stuff to see if it's food lol


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> It started out looking pretty amazing and it now looks just plain awesome, Kfry.


What she said! The tank looks simply amazing and awesome.

I may have to take you up on that offer to answers questions in the near future. ;-)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No problem ask away when ever you need to  Always welcome to ask.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're actually getting two different kinds of rummynoses. It's pretty confusing because one source considers hemigrammus rhodostomus to be the "true" rummynose while another book considers hemigrammus bleheri to be the true rummynose. Either way, you're getting five of each and really, unless you know what to look for, you can't tell the difference. Just some very subtle differences in the red markings.

And yup, these guys definitely school together. They tried to school with my betta for a while. They'll just spend all day going back and forth in a big group, cruising the plants. I'm so happy that they're going to go to such a nice tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

So even though they are two different types of rummynoses the still school together? I wanted the rummynoses so bad ever since I saw them school, I can't believe I am getting some! Thanks again Sakura!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, they still school together.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome! So I will have a big school, I love the look of a big looking school. It looks natural.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can't wait to see them swimming among your plants. Now that half of mine have been eaten by snails and the other half is dead from algae, they're a little lost.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

That is one nice looking tank. I can tell the hard work and thought you put into that. Keep posting updates please.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sakura I am looking forward to Saturday! I will make sure to do an update when they are in the tank. I will be quarantining them for at least half a week. Maybe a week.

Thanks! I will continue to update whenever something happens. I have definitely pit a lot of effort and cash into it. I can't even think to believe if I had the money what it could be lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm really happy your NPT is thriving.  

You can QT them in the 10gal I'm bringing if you need to. It's probably a good idea, since they had a very small attack of ich about two weeks ago. It went away with just high heat though so if it happens again, that should be all you need to do, is bump the heat up to 86.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I will have an Ehiem heater, as I may use it for shrimp or Mars in a 5.5 gallon. It is also adjustable so yeah. I will try to have space for the 10 gallon as I have yet to get the loft bed lol, and also my friend can't find the hardware, hope that turns up...

I will make space for the rummies though, I dont want them stressed.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone want to see underwater pictures?

So I am contemplating whether or not to do DIY CO2 with an airstone running at night or what, give me your input!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

underwater pictures would be fun, i should do that when my water clears lol

co2 seems like a hastle tbh, esp diy.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I almost did an underwater picture once. Problem was, the camera isn't waterproof. >.< 

Post pics!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I need to find my sisters camera first. Sorry for not uploading lol, it was my friends last day before he left for Colorado for college.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed seeing the tank come together in stages, thanks for posting this! And the end result is really beautiful. 

Underwater pix plz.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I almost did an underwater picture once. Problem was, the camera isn't waterproof. >.<
> 
> Post pics!


 haha! my bf has a scuba diving camera, but it's so big it probably wont fit in my tank :S


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, my sister got a case for her camera before she went to Hawaii to take pictures of the reefs, so I am lucky.

I need to wait for her to get home so I can take pictures, she took the camera to work lol. It will be easy to take pictures this time as there is more room to move the camera around.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Ooh can't wait to see them!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I will make sure they get up tonight, so look forwards to that.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Underwater Pictures! I found that pictures underwater are so much easier to get a good picture because you don't have to worry about glare or anything else. If you look closely on some pictures you can see bubbles on some of the plants. These are oxygen bubbles produced by plants (Called pearling), this is because I did a water change and plants love water changes!

And sorry for those who have slow internet lol, I spammed pictures!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Too cool! Great shots


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love your girls. They're like, "What the heck is this thing in our tank?!" Beautiful pics!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, yeah the picture where I have Tilda from underneath and the camera focused on the light took forever. Though I love it!

TO get these shots and some more I probably spent at least 30 minutes just waiting for them to get into areas away from the glass. I love how much the rotala was pearling in the pictures.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, the plants look so super healthy.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Some have some minor hair algae/green algae, but otherwise they are healthy, not growing as much as I would like, but I am going to be saving up to get ferts that will help out a lot. After that maybe DIY CO2 for that extra boost for the plants, maybe ater Christmas I may have enough money for paintball CO2 (after a while upgrading to a 5lb tank) and a regulator. The good thing is I can always split the line and share the tank of CO2.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, compared to my tank and its plants, yours are absolutely positively thriving. And we set them up at about the same time, too.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hopefully though the ferts I am going to get will help a lot. I was gonna get them all in 500mL, though it was gonna be so much I just opted for 250mL, I need to wait a bit though, so I am not absolutely broke lol.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

have you looked into dry dosing? It is quite a bit cheaper then buying the liquid stuff


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What is dry dosing?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Just dry ferts, you can dose as a powder or make a liquid.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, okay. Cool.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No, it is easier for me to just order my stuff off Amazon as I get 2 day free shipping on most products. Plus Seachems products are pretty cheap on Amazon.

I believe I found why my plants are having limited growth. I believe my NPKs are low. Oh yeah, NPK stands for Nitrogen, Phosphorus, and Potassium, forgot the elements letter so it might not be in order. I believe it is though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Seachem Flourish Trace Elements should help with that. But too much phosphorous and you get brush algae.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Sakura! I will probably dose every other week for that then. I would rather not deal with brush algae lol. Dosing the regular amounts won't hurt though right?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I should think regular amounts would be fine. What makes you think your trace NPK are low?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I was reading that limited growth can be caused by low NPKs. I found a dosing schedule that works for me, but I am going to adjust it a bit though. The only things I can think of is, NPKs and CO2, which I will start adding in hopefully a month.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Your tank is going to be gorgeous. The plants should take off like weeds under that kind of care.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope so, spending all this money lol, I need to start making a list for what I need...

The 5 gallon annoys me, so I may get a 5.5 glass aquarium for Mars instead, as I always find something to hate about the tank because I didn't buy all the items (I am picky with aquariums lol).


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I am too. That's why I have so many spare filters and tanks sitting around. I should hold a fishy garage sale.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have added rummynose tetras (10) and an endler that Sakura through in lol. Pictures should be uploaded tomorrow.

That would be awesome! I am gonna get the estimate for his tank down, buy the tank, but not set it up on the same spot because 
i don't like a tiny bit of sun light hitting it. New spot will be better.


----------



## Dichotomy83 (Aug 25, 2012)

Tank looks good! Are all of your plants living? Im just starting out and kind of nervous about how easy (or not!) live plants would be.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I tried taking pics with an underwater camera too but all I got was a pic of snails


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, you DO have a lot of big snails.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry for no update lol...

Live plants are pretty easy as long as you you get a plant light bulb (6500k-7500k) and you give them some ferts to grow.

After I rescaped the the tank it was much easier for underwater pictures, it just took lots of time lol.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i like how your water turned crystal clear with the addition of a canister filter! i really love canister filters


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Well, you DO have a lot of big snails


This is true....

I might borrow her camera and try it again soon. underwater pics are neat


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah the canister has been there as long ad my new light has been, its just I have started to do more water changes to get rid of the tannins caused by the dirt. But they are awesome because there is nothing in the tank, just pipes. Also ey add more water volume to the tank.

I love underwater pictures! It gives more depth and more crystal clear images just because there will not be glare nor reflections. It also gives more of a sense of depth... No I sound like my art teacher lol.


----------

